# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  !خربطه .. حره-2-!

## الفجر 110

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء الخير عليكم  
وكل خربطة والجميع بخير.. 
انها "عنزه ولو طارت ", مثل يطلق على من يتشبث برأيه وهو يعلم انه على خطأ ولا يتنازل عنه .
هنا " عنزه وان طارت " سوف اطلقه على الاستاذه عنزه المحترمه التي خربطت كل شيء في نظام الادارة واستطاعت هذه العنزه ان تقوم بعمل ما لم يقدر عليه اصحاب الشوارب المحترمين لنرى هل هذه خربطة حقيقية ام حقيقة مخربطه .
كان لدي زميل في الجامعه من واحة الاحساء الكريمة يدرس في كلية العلوم قسم الكيمياء, اراد ان يحول من كلية العلوم كيمياء الى كلية التربية قسم الكيماء ايضاً الا انه والحمد لله لم يستطع هل تعلمون لما احمدُ ربي هنا ...لانه لو استطاع لما امكنني ان انقل لكم هذه الخربطة الحره لعدم امكانية طبخهها ونضجها .المهم اخينا هذا استخدم كل امكانياته من الواسطات لم يفلح , اهدى اجود انواع التمر ما جاب فايده,"قام يصيح ويتبجبج" محد جاب خبره, لماذا ؟ طبعاً لعدم امكانية التحويل ولا يوجد مقاعد شاغره. الرجل يأس من الموضوع بأكمله سلم امره الى الله ونعم بالله الذي يدبر الامور كيفما يشاء.
بعد الاجازة وفي بداية الدراسه رأيته ذات مرة فسألته عن موضوع التحويل الى كلية التربيه فابتسم وقال لي : ضبط الامر . قلت التحويل قال نعم قلت : كيف ؟
قال : ما لم يستطع عليه الرجال قامت به "عنزه" قلت بتعجب "سخله "! اجابني مبتسماً ايه والله" سخله" قلت : على كل حال الحمد لله , و لكن كيف حدث هذا الامر ؟
قال لي بكل صدر رحب عندي قريب متخرج من كلية الطب البيطري يعني دكتور بيطري وذات يوم مرضت احدى العنزات لدى احد المسؤلين والظاهره هذه العنزه محترمه لذا صاحبها" وبت حلال" فذهب بها الى هذا البيطري قريب صاحبنا واستطاع ان يشخص مرضها لا تسألوني كيف؟ وبالتالي وصف العلاج المناسب . طبعاً فرح صاحب العنزه وحلف الا يسدي للبيطري خدمة لرد الجميل . هذا البيطري على علم بقضية تحويل قريبه المتعسره . وبعد الحاح من صاحب العنزه للبيطري تفضل الدكتور بطلب التوسط لاخينا زميلي من العلوم الى التربيه , فرد عليه اب شر يعني " ابشر" . وبتلفون منه استطاع ان ينهي الامر بسرعة البرق او اسرع .
فقلت لصاحبي رحم الله والديها هذه السخله انفجر صاحبي من الضحك قلت : نعم لانها هي من توسطت لك واستطاعت ان تقوم ما لم يقم به اصحاب الشوارب .
نعم يا اخواني هذه خربطة حقيقية لـ حقيقة مخربطه ... عندما تصبح العنزه اقدر من الانسان بمثل هذه القدرة يجوز لنا ان نقول في حقها " عنزه ولو طارت " فهي تستحق الطيران , لا لأجل المعجزه التي تفضلت بها ولكن من أجل ان تتفضل بخدمة الاخرين دون تأخير عليهم , ولو انها تستطيع الكلام لكان افضل وبالتالي ليست بحاجة الى احد لينطق بالواسطة نيابة عنا كصاحبها .
ان اقول اذا احد عنده اي مشكلة فاليشتري سخلة 
شكرا للسخلة المحترمه واطال الله في عمرها هذا اذا ما توفت فالامر حدث من زمان .
تحياتي حتى خربطة أخرى.

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

هههههههه 
كـثـ‘ـر الله خـ‘ـير أإلحـ‘ـيوأإنـ‘ـأإت صـ‘ـأإرت تحـ‘ـس أإكـ‘ـثر من أإلبـ‘ـشر ..! 
رأإئـ‘ـع طرحـ‘ـك ..! 
مـ‘ـأإننـ‘ـحرم ..!

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ولله في خلقه شؤؤؤن لايستهااان بشيء في هذا
الزمن ولا نقول مجرد " عنزة " ...
وكثر الله من أمثال هذه العنزة إذا كااانت
ستحل مشكلة أو تساااعدفي شيئ
قلة فيه حيلة الأوااادم ....
صانع الخبز
موووفق والله لايحوجنا ولا يحوجك لشرار خلقه
ونضطر للبحث عن عنزة أو " صخلة " ...
كن بخير دااائما وأبدا أينما حللت ..
آيااات الرحمة والغفران تحفك في هذا
الشهر وكل عاااام وأنت بألف خير ..
تقبل خالص التحية والسلااااااام ...

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت العزيزة " جنون من سكون " 
صدقت كثر الله خير الحيوانات فكلها " انعام " وهي نعمة من الله  
لكن بعض البشر نقمة وما فيهم اي فائدة ترتجى 
والرائع هو تفضلك علينا بالنظر الى حروف النعسى 
ما ننحرم منكم

----------


## الفجر 110

السيدة الكريمة " نسيم الذكريات " 
الف تحية لك على التشريف الرائع  
نعم والله اللهم لا تحوجنا الى شرار خلقك  
انا في اعتقادي المتواضع أختي الفاضلة ان الحكمة هي : 
ان الذين لا يستجيبون لابني جلدتهم من بني الانسان بالمساعدة يسلط الله عليهم  
البهائم حتى يعرفوا قدرهم في اين موضعه . " يعني " ( اللي ما يجي بالطيب يجي بالغصب ) 
( وان الله يجعل سره في اضعف خلقه ) , ويسهل الامور من حيث لا نحتسب . 
دامت انفاسك بطهر الولاء فواحه كالنرجس المحمدي .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

ياسبحان الله... 

هذا موقف واحد من حصيلة انقلاب الموازين في كل شؤوننا الحياتية... 
كان الله في عون الجميع....... 

أخي الكريم صانع الكلم...... 
خلايا سطورك محكمة في دنيا مقلوبة ....لابد من التوقف خلالها كي نُعيد برمجة ارواحنا...

ونُعدل ورقنا المُنقلب...المُتبعثر في رياح مايُسمى بالتحضر.. 

سلم حرفكم الواقعي وطرحكم الموفق.. 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة المحترمه الاخت " دمعة على السطور " 
لي كل فخر ان اجد احرفك العطره في اوراق نص الخربطة الحره لتنتظم بشكل صحيح  
ما حيلتي اختي عندما لا افتح حواسي الا واجد هذه الدنيا المقلوبة أو بالاصح ناسها مقلوبين " يخربطون " كل شي  
فلا اجدني غير انفس عن ما في نفسي بتنقيط بقع من محبرة الزمان على اوراق بيضاء علها تنطق بشكل صحيح فنرتاح  
لك شكري لترصف احرف ردك بشكل رزين جداً اجدني عاجز عن مجاراته فضلا عن الرد عليه 
تحية التلميذ الى استاذه  
اقبليها رجاءاً

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش صخله
وحلوه هالخرابيط
والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسبحاان اللهـ والله في خلقهـ شؤون ,,,
مشكووور يالغلاا,,
تحياااتي لك..

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت " عفاف الهدى " 
الله يعافيك و ممنون لك , لفك حروف الخربوطه  
اسعدني تواجدك الكريم

----------


## الفجر 110

العزيزة " دلوعة المنتدى " 
الشكر لك لتواجدك الرائع الذي يضفي على الموضوع رونق خاص 
نعم لله في خلقه شؤون .

و للسخلة فوائد اخرى  
ليس فقط الحليب واللحم والشحم , بل حب الخشوم هههههه 
اسعدني تفضلك بتقليب صفحات كراسنا وترك بصمة معبرة 
دمت طويلا بسلام

----------


## دموع الوحدة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يارب
متبارك بالشهر أخي :)
امممممممم
قــد قُلبت الموازيين .. بعضنا يلتهمه الاستغراب.. وبعضنا فقط يلتهم يديه بالمصفاحة !!!
والبعض الآخر ربما قد حصلت له ذات المواقف
ولكن بأنعام أخرى
مـــن يقضي حياته يقدس جملا غنما بقرا
ماذا نترجى منه؟!
قد أنزل نفسه وقدره لحيوان
قد أنزل الله الحيوان عن الإنسان وشرف النفس عنهم
منذ الخليقة
ولكن هنا عند قلب الموازيين
فيجب احترام العنز والجمل
لانهم ظلوا على طبيعتهم على ماخلقوا 
لا اتخذوا الارنب مثلا
شيئا مقدسا بل كلٌ على ما اكرمه الله
فكما قلت أخي الله يطول بعمر العنز 
وننتظر موازيين مقلوبة  
من بعثرتك سيدي ^_^ 
دموعهـ

----------


## الفجر 110

الأخت العزيزة " دموع الوحدة " 
انا معك في ما تفضلت به في ردك الطيب 
وشاكرٌ لك تفضلك بحلحلة كلمات هذه الخربوطة لتستقيم كما ينبغي لها ذلك 
جداً ممنون لتواجدك الرائع 
تقبلي دعائي .

----------


## نُون

شَقّت البَسْمَه طَرِيقَها حَيْثُ مَا سُّطِّرَ هُنا ، إلْفاتَةٌ جَمِيلَة ؛ تَستَحقُ الوَقُوفَ عَليهَا ،


بِـ القَلْبِ حَاجَة ؛ تُرى عَنزَة تَفِي بِ الغَرَضْ أَمْ عَنزَتان !!
 :weird: 


طِبْتَ اخْضِراراً ، 
التَحَايا .

----------


## الفجر 110

" براءة من الحب " 
كخاتم عقيق في اصبع كفي ساعة الصلاة 
اسطفت احرفك حين الذكر للدعاء 
اسعدني تواجدك الرائع  
اذا كان في القلب حاجة لم تقضى  
فلا بد من عنزتان بها قرون معوجة  
أو سخلة بها زكام غير معدي 
والامر مجرب نقلا عن يهودي ثقة  
يومك سعيد

----------


## أعشق أمي

هههههههههه
سبحانه جعل من العنزه واسطة
خلاص بشتري لييي واسطه اقصد سخلة شان تقضي لي الي ابغاه
مشكور اخوي على الخربطة

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت " أعشق أمي " 
شرفتينا في هذا الزاوية الحرجة من واقعنا المنفرج 
الف تحية عطرة محمدية لشخصك الكريم لتواجدك  
والله يحفظك وانشاء الله ما تحتاجي لعنزه اقصد لواسطة من احد

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 






الحياة مليئة بالخربطات 


فالحلال اصبح حرام ومبغوض 

والحرام مباح ومرغوب 


والمعقول بات غير معقول 



فلا استغراب ان اصبحت العنزة واسطة خير  :bigsmile: 


كل الشكر  لك خيي 

ووفقك الباري عز وجل لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## كبرياء

*|[ الدنيآ بعدهـآ بخيير ..!~*
*حتى لو الحل من : حيوآن* 
*تسسلم الأنـآمل أخوي ..*
*مـآننح ـرم ..~*

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت " نور الهدى "

اسعدني وجودك لحل عقد الخربطات

 كبرزخ بين البحرين وتنورت الاحرف

" كوني بعين الله تحرسك "

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت المشرفة " كبرياء " 
نعم الحمد لله الدنيا بخير ما دام فيها الطيبين امثالكم 
الله يسعد ايامك كما اسعدتنا بوجودك الطيب 
" هالة محمدية تحرسك "

----------


## أُخرىْ

بسم الرب الرحيم...

هالـ صخله فال خير  :),,
اعتقد لو عِشق الصغر لتلك المزرعه وتلك " الصخال" و " الخراف" الصغيره...استمر لدي ,لكنت دفعت مالاً او ربما حققت سعادة احدهم ...
كُنت بنت باديه تعشق الصخله وتسميها..اسماء حديثه ومبتكره وتبكي جداً لو اصاب صخلتها الصغيره..شي ما .. :noworry: 
 << الحمد لله العقده انفكت وعقلت...


حفظك الرب أخي على طرحك الجميل   :amuse:

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم .. 

مراحب 

جميل ما خط هنا من قصة واسلوب 

يعطيك العافية اخي صانع الخبز 

وما ننحرم من جديد الخربطة التي تجود بها علينا 





> ان اقول اذا احد عنده اي مشكلة فاليشتري سخلة






ولكن  ان لم نكن نستطيع عمل شي ما فادة السخلة  // قدرة السخلة في القصة اتت من مكانة صاحبها 

تحياتي لك

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت العزيزة " أخرى " 
قاسمنا المشترك في الصغر حبنا لذات الشيء 
ففي مزرعة ابي كنا نربي الماعز وكنت متعلق بالصغار منها  
لانها برئية ولو استمر الحال عليه لما كبرت الصخال وما استفاذ منها من كانت له حاجة لماذا ؟ 
لانها تقضي موتاً بين يدي لحبي لها ! 
والحمد لله انها افنكت وأفتك مني . 
ياسمينة بيضاء على شرفة غرفتك

----------


## الفجر 110

وعليكم السلاو أختي المشرفة " sweet" 
صحيح ان قدرة السخلة اتت من مكانت صاحبها  
الا انها جعلت لغيرها مكانه  
والاجمل من القصة هو وجودك وتفاعلك واهتمامك  
ضوء مشع لحرفك

----------

